# Rezepte für Leng und Lumb ?



## Sinistrus (25. März 2002)

Ahoi

Hat mir evtl. jemand ein paar gute Rezepte für Leng und Lumb ? 
Denn nur langweilig anbraten oder gar panieren will ich die nicht. Sind mir fast zu Schade dazu !

Danke schonmal !


----------



## Guest (25. März 2002)

Schau mal hier nach:
http://kochbuch.unix-ag.uni-kl.de/Bin/kategorie?Fischgerichte


----------



## leierfisch (30. März 2002)

Moin Moin! Geiler Link Clint.Gruß vom Pennfreak leierfisch#g


----------



## chippog (2. April 2002)

hallo sinistrus! wenn du auf der fischrezepteseite ganz unten unter ansichtseinstellungen rechts als zeitangabe von anfang an anklickst und dann auf go klickst, findest du, ich glaube auf seite zwei noch mehr zum thema lumb.

grundsetzlich gilt folgendes. leng ist ähnlich wie dorsch zuzubereiten, will meinen, schnell auftauen (siehe auch dazu 2S-regel), vorsichtig und nicht zu lange braten, dünsten, kochen, samt vorsichtig würzen, eher feine gerichte. lumb hingegen kann langsam aufgetaut werden, braucht nicht vor dem braten gesalzen zu werden, sollte ruhig scharf angebraten werden (grillen), braucht wesentlich länger um gar zu werden und verträgt auch kräftigeres würzen (zum beispiel, asiatische küche). mit diesen tips kommst du eigentlich gut über die runden. natürlich kannst du auch leng scharf würzen und lumb naturell verspeisen, mache dich aber mit den konsistenzunterschieden der beiden arten vertraut, bevor du zu sehr experimentierst. je kleiner der lumb ist, desto mehr gleicht er dem leng. bei gelegenheit solltest du mal beide arten auf gleiche art zubereiten. lass dabei aber den lumb länger garen. viel spass beim experimentieren und vorher skitfiske, wünscht chippog aus göteborg


----------

